

Show HN: A Pintrest clone for code snippets (using gist) - r4vik
http://gistrest.pckl.me/

======
r4vik
Built this over the weekend, to play with heroku mostly. Stack is Django /
Python / Coffeescript / lesscss.

Must say, Heroku has blown my mind at how simple it was to get going and I was
even using a custom python/npm buildpack.

